# Net/Mesh Cages vs. Glass/Plastic Enclosures



## kmsgameboy (Jun 30, 2011)

What are the pros and cons of using a net or mesh cage vs. one made from glass or plastic? Clearly I think it would be more of a challenge to control heat and humidity with an enclosure made of netting but is there anything else? I have only used plastic but am thinking of buying a net container. What do you use and why? (Feel free to show off your setup. I could use some ideas and I think we _all_ enjoy seeing other members' work.  )


----------



## Termite48 (Jun 30, 2011)

With the net enclosure for example the "Net Castles" that are sold on the www.livemonarch.com

web site, you have the following advantages: 1)Ships flat, stores flat 2) Has a zippered door; 3) has usually one solid side (plastic) for viewing 4) offers better ventilation

5) gives good traction for the mantids 6) allows stacking if necessary because a heat lamp's light and warmth go through the mesh of more than one cage. 7) can be suspended if needed and there is negligible weight to be worried about. 7) humidity is easily controlled by misting and by the use of a substrate ( I use coco-fiber matting).

You know the features of a glass enclosure so I won't enumerate them. The main advantage is better visibility and humidity control is easier.


----------



## d17oug18 (Jun 30, 2011)

i personally prefer glass/plastic for one reason and one reason only, clean up! yes you can see better and all that jazz, but cleaning a net cage is a huge hassle that i dont like. I hate net cages lol all wrong for me, but then again im a 280lb 6' strong male so weight isnt an issue, and paper or sticks do the same as netting does for climb ability. And crickets cannot eat through the glass/plastic LOL. i use alot of crickets so that another factor that made it a no no for nets.


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jun 30, 2011)

d17oug18 said:


> i personally prefer glass/plastic for one reason and one reason only, clean up! yes you can see better and all that jazz, but cleaning a net cage is a huge hassle that i dont like. I hate net cages lol all wrong for me, but then again im a 280lb 6' strong male so weight isnt an issue, and paper or sticks do the same as netting does for climb ability. And crickets cannot eat through the glass/plastic LOL. i use alot of crickets so that another factor that made it a no no for nets.


 Those are two great points that I had never thought about. I do however like the fact that with netting the mantids would be more visable and in a way almost sharing the same living space with me. I just cant deside!


----------



## sporeworld (Jun 30, 2011)

BUDGET: Go with netcages. Cheap and efficient. Glass enclosues MIGHT be more expensive, espeically with a top piece. Unless you already HAVE an aquarium laying around, then... we have a winner.

HUMIDITY: A real challenge with netting. My net cages under lamps can go from 95% to 10% in a little over a day. On the other hand, even with good ventilation, if I don't get it juuuust right, my glass enclosures will eventually have to deal with mold (sooo many dead fly parts).

VISIBILITY: Hand's down, glass (or plastic) wins. Not only becuse it's better viewing through ONE pane of glass than the wrinkled plastic, or netting, but the net cages stain. Some of the red vomit stains are hard to get out, as are food coloring from some brands of Fruit Fly mixtures, etc.

HANDLING: As Phil mentioned, glass cages can't compare with net cages, for sitting them in your lap, and rocking gently while you adore your little babies. 

ADVICE: Eventually, if you stick with the habit (sorry, hobby), you'll have both. I've really warmed up to very small monarch cubes for new arrivals. Nothing in the cube - just nymphs and fruit flies. I mist it (often) and sometimes wrap it 3/4 of the way in a plastic bag (to keep humid). They fatten up, and cannibalism is diminished (you can see your hungry brother coming). Heat trasfer is great. But once they're stable, by FAR, my favorite is glass tanks with sliding front doors (and a creen top). I HATE the *sliding* screen TOPS. SO hard to get open without squashing someone.

Good luck!


----------



## fortran42 (Jul 5, 2011)

I recently made a screen top for my 10 gallon aquarium...used the plastic/fiberglass screen...Guess What! The Crickets promptly chewed holes in it and escaped! Went back to aluminum screen without issue....


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jul 5, 2011)

Most net cages can contain fruit flies, the tops of plastic/glass ones typically allow ff's to escape. I keep all large numbers of nymphs in net cages with plenty of ff's, then anything cool looking gets their own custom glass when they're old enough for houseflies.


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2011)

I use both equally. I can't say I prefer one over the other. It is easy to clean a net cage so that is not a con for net.


----------

